# Brain zaps.



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Brain zaps are a symptom of SSRI ans SNRI withdrawal for those who dont know.

I quit taking zoloft about 3 weeks ago. I thought my withdrawal was over, but i just got what i think must be one of the infamous brain zaps. I have only had two since i quit the meds, and have never felt anything like it before in my life, so i imagine it has to br brain zaps.

So does this mean i am still in withdrawal if i am gettins the zaps? Anyone else here familiar with the zaps? They are very disturbing, hopefully i wont get any more. I wish i never started taking meds...


----------



## lpolo69 (Aug 8, 2007)

YEs i have had them before and it happened when i i got off my SSRI it only lasted for about a week or so ,,they should go away..


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

I got those zaps both times I was coming off of Paxil...yeah they are awful, it is literallylike you are being struck by mini lightning...mine took about two weeks to go away. I have also found that most doctors dont really believe there are withdrawl symptoms with those types of meds...HA....you can find sites on the web where others report the same things and more....it will pass.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I have brain zaps when I forget taking my pill (Venlafaxine). Only few hours without it and I have it. I'm scared to think how it will be when I stop taking the pills.


----------



## lpolo69 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah very normal.....It was last for a little bit and then they will eventually go away ...This happened to me when i went off of Effexor XR which is a Seratonin Uptake drug....


----------

